
Long range license plate recognition from 500m - SauliusLukse
Last weekend I tested long range automated license plate recognition. Most exotic part for this rig was CS to EOS lens adapter. All other parts were laying around. With 300mm DSLR lens I could register bypassing car license plate number from ~0.5km distance.<p>More detailed description how it was build and what results did I get: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kurokesu.com&#x2F;main&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;29&#x2F;long-range-license-plate-recognition&#x2F;
======
emilburzo
I didn't realize there are webcams that you can mount a DSLR lens on, nice!

Pretty impressive results.

Is there a problem with going below 3fps?

Could you miss some vehicles or is it something else?

If you still have that quick and dirty python script, I'd like to see it if
possible.

------
chatmasta
Clickable link for convenience:

[http://kurokesu.com/main/2016/08/29/long-range-license-
plate...](http://kurokesu.com/main/2016/08/29/long-range-license-plate-
recognition/)

